# Can a Vizsla and Weimaraner get along as pets together



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Hey, just a quick first question. I saw a cute you tube video of a Weimaraner and a Vizsla together as a happy pair emotionally greeting their human mom. 
What I loved about both is how loving they were; the Weimaraner was a bit jealous because the Vizsla was so cuddlesome, but it was so cute, The Weim just barked until he or she got their share of rolls of petting and kisses. So I ask would they be great together.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Absolutely! This is my boy and our foster Weim. Granted, she was very calm and low key but their personalities really complimented each other in her short stay here. They bonded quickly and became fast friends. Seeing how well they did together after such a short period of time, if they lived together 24/7 I can't begin to imagine how well they would do. They were a great pair together.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

These were my girls... Greta was 10yrs Weimaraner when we got Foxy and she was not real happy at first. But they became the very best of friends. Greta was never very cuddly, and I know Foxy would have loved to snuggle with her...Greta just would not have it. But she was the best mentor, and taught Foxy wonderful manners and good behavior. Training was a breeze because Foxy as a pup had such a good role model.
Greta would share her bed on occasions, but didn't want Foxy to lay on her.


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Such gorgeous pictures ;D. Thanks so much. Seems like Greta is a lot like her namsake - how cute. I think that it's not only the love but imagining all the mischief and the adventures they could get into. Sharing the love... Oh how beautiful also is the picture above-Sweet


----------



## RuaZen (Nov 12, 2013)

We rehomed a male 2.5 yr old Weim last year, when our Vizsla female was about 7 months old. The Weim wasnt terribly well socialised or trained, but had been raised with an older Vizsla female since he was about six months old. 
So he was quite stand offish and incredibly hard work at first, but became very attached to her quite quickly. They are now the very best of pals and he whines terribly if they are separated for any reason. He won't walk ahead of her on the path but will stop and refuse to move until she is almost caught up to him. 

He cannot keep up with her when shes at full speed running, but otherwise they are a very good match. But very different types of personality and our big mistake initially was to think he would be more like her than the very independant and stubborn dog he is. 
I came very close to rehoming him myself at times as i was so frustrated by him, and i felt i was losing track of her and her training when i was spending so much time on him. 

But nine months later i would say we are doing well. She has a good effect on him and he has calmed down a lot. In fact he is now close to being like his name Zen...
Here is a photo of the two of them


----------

